# [SOLVED] Battery not charging past 80%



## Arthur Fox (Feb 6, 2008)

First, Battery for Sony Vaio VGN-NA140E
Second, bought it new at Best Buy on November 22
Third, have it plugged in but it reads: 80% plugged in, not charging. Is this normal?


----------



## Arthur Fox (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: Battery not charging past 80%*

Solved--Vaio Battery care program resolved it.


----------



## Cristina83 (Sep 21, 2009)

Hello,

please let me know how you fixed your battery problem. I am having the same problem.

Thank you.


----------



## Arthur Fox (Feb 6, 2008)

I chose the power saving mode option.


----------

